# Cat tunnel



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

I want a bed like this: Cat Tunnel Sofa Designed For Cat Owners | Info Oomph


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Give me that. Give me it now. o-o


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Luna wants one! She loves tunnels!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What an interesting idea.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

I´m thinking that Sara´s terrier would probably get stuck in there. End of the sofa-tunnel


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahahahaha yes, likely! He tries to go in the fabric tunnel I have for Munch lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

I can picture a Death Sawing Act in your house, with you as Houdini and your pets as assistants.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That is cool! But...guaranteed that if I had one, the girls would completely ignore the tunnels and occupy the top of the sofa...(unless I was in the tunnel )


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

The cushions better be scratch-resistant!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Oooooooh that reminds me....gotta take their tunnel toy out this weekend (put it away months ago). And since marshall has come out of his shell....will be very interesting...since gizmo is a hog and is doing the MINE....EVERYTHING...including mom is MINE

Thank you!!


----------

